# Frontosa?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Can anyone just give me some general info on frontosa's. I just really like the way they look. If it was ever possible to breed them, anyone know how hard it is? Just throwin out some random ideas. I was also just wondering cuz I found someone not too far from here that is selling babies, they have 25, and I thought about maybe getting a few.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

YOu need to talk to CichlidMan! I beleive he is the one with a front! Hes usually on at least once a day - maybe he will pop in soon. I will be the first to admit, I dont know anything about fronts!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Big fish, need a big tank. Mouthbrooders. Not terribly difficult to breed IF you have a big enough tank to house a group and can maintain properly. Really cool fish.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

do you know about what size they start breeding, or can it vary greatly?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/frontosa_corner.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=9

Heres some quick info


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks a lot man! that site helped a whole lot!


----------

